# Help! How do you adopt an unborn baby to a close relative?



## d20wife4life

ok never mind. Got no replies so i guess no one had any insight.


----------



## ispeakinsongs

d20wife4life said:


> ok never mind. Got no replies so i guess no one had any insight.

You will need to contact the Local Authority Social Services, they will help you to get a Special Guardianship Order and then get the adoption course on the way. (I am a Social Worker :)


----------



## d20wife4life

Thank you! The question was actually for a friend. The baby has not been born yet and she is debating an abortion or adoption to her sister.


----------



## ispeakinsongs

No probs, let me know if you have any other questions. I have been doing adoptions as a professional for a few years now :)


----------



## d20wife4life

Thank you! but :( hmmmm well she hasnt been responding to me lately so I think she is probably going to get an ab...


----------

